# Do you still love me?



## Tsuasa246

Hi, I was wondering how you would translate out (into hiragana and kanji) the phrase "Do you still love me?". Thank you in advance to all who help!


----------



## Beejay

This learner would simply say..

まだ愛しているか
まだあいしているか
_mada aishiteiru ka_

Others will probably have better answers.


----------



## uchi.m

Hello Tsuasa246, welcome to the WR fora!

I think you could say like this:
_
Mada <insert your own name> no koto ga suki?
_
Ex.:

Tsuasa246: _Mada Tsuasa246 no koto ga suki?
_Girl 1: _Suki wa yo!
_ 
Uchi.m: _Mada Uchi.m no koto ga suki?
_Girl 2: _Suki wa yo!
_ 
Beejay: _Mada Beejay no koto ga suki?
_Girl 3: _Suki wa yo!
_


----------



## Tsuasa246

Thank you both very much for your help and the welcome! It's greatly appreciated~


----------



## Flaminius

Forgive my male chauvinism but I don't find men referring himself by his name.  A girl may refer herself by her name but it is associated with burikko-ism or the girl is very young.

Back to the topic question, assuming the speaker is a man;
まだぼく(私 or 俺)のこと愛してる?


----------



## uchi.m

Flaminius said:


> まだぼく(私 or 俺)のこと愛してる?



Hello, Flaminius-san,

Sorry, since I am not fluent in Japanese, I sometimes get lost myself whether a speech is a male or a female speech.

As for your suggestion, wouldn't it sound like an ultimate question, such as "do you still love me or what?"

I am sure that my suggestions sound rather childish (I never meant to sound girly, by the way--sorry if I did), but my purpose was to give examples which could sound but like a little tinkerer, rascal. Probably it wasn't a good try, though... Still, I am not sure if that is Tsuasa246-san's intention, either.


----------



## Linguaphile3000

I think Flaminius has it going on with his suggestion:
まだぼく(私 or 俺)のこと愛してる? 
_Mada boku/watashi/ore no koto ai shiteru?_

To me, this sounds like a phrase that you would hear out of a mature adult man, speaking to his significant other. 

The distinction between boku/watashi/ore would mainly be decided based on the tone that the speaker chooses to take to his significant other.  _Boku_ is very casual everyday speach.  _Watashi_ is more of a formal tone.  _Ore_ is extremely casual and only useful in this context if the speaker is trying to sound emphatic, or if the sentence is said in the context of high emotion.

Hope this helps!

-LP3000


----------



## uchi.m

Linguaphile3000 said:


> I think Flaminius has it going on with his suggestion:
> まだぼく(私 or 俺)のこと愛してる?
> _Mada boku/watashi/ore no koto ai shiteru?_
> 
> To me, this sounds like a phrase that you would hear out of a mature adult man, speaking to his significant other.
> 
> The distinction between boku/watashi/ore would mainly be decided based on the tone that the speaker chooses to take to his significant other.  _Boku_ is very casual everyday speach.  _Watashi_ is more of a formal tone.  _Ore_ is extremely casual and only useful in this context if the speaker is trying to sound emphatic, or if the sentence is said in the context of high emotion.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> -LP3000



So the emotional tone is defined according to the pronoun choice and, possibly, the intonation?


----------



## Mr Punch

Linguaphile3000 said:


> The distinction between boku/watashi/ore would mainly be decided based on the tone that the speaker chooses to take to his significant other. _Boku_ is very casual everyday speach. _Watashi_ is more of a formal tone. _Ore_ is extremely casual and only useful in this context if the speaker is trying to sound emphatic, or if the sentence is said in the context of high emotion.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> -LP3000


Watcha chap/esses.

This is notoriously tricky territory but I'M not sure that I'd agree with your assessment LP3000. _Watashi_ is more formal, true, so it should be used if you are after a 'gentlemanly' effect, or at least a more tender one. _Boku_ is more youthful, more boyish, and so could come across as a bit too cutesy or cheeky, but then that might be the desired effect. _Ore_ is a bit more 'crude' (not as in low class, but as in not refined) and makes you sound more manly in this case...! I'm not sure how much it makes you sound emphatic or 'in high emotion': what would it be _emphatic of_? Yourself? I can understand how you could say it was emotional if you are considering it to be a lower level of politeness and so it is used when people forget themselves in the height of the moment.

Obviously just my opinion and maybe wrong/different to others'.


----------



## Flaminius

Flam said:
			
		

> I don't find men referring himself by his name.


Well, in the light of world wide word of context, anything can go.  Perhaps I can jovially refer to myself as Flam-kun, Flam-san, Flam-sama, Flam-chan (the title is the one that the girl is wont to call me with).

If _aisuru_ sounds too solemn or formal, you can always resort to _suki_ as *uchi.m* has noted.  Just let me note that _Suki wa yo! _is ungrammatical.  One can reply _suki da_, _suki yo_, _suki da yo_, _suki da wa_, _suki da wa yo_, but not _*suki wa yo_.


----------



## uchi.m

Flaminius said:


> Just let me note that _Suki wa yo! _is ungrammatical.  One can reply _suki da_, _suki yo_, _suki da yo_, _suki da wa_, _suki da wa yo_, but not _*suki wa yo_.



Thank you for the correction, I wasn't sure about that rendition either!


----------



## lilhelper

tadaima, watashi ga ai sarete imasu ka?


----------



## Sokail

er... Excuse my possible clumsiness, lilheper, but isn't "tadaima" used as a greeting by a person who has just returned home? A mere "mada watashi(/ore/boku)ga aisarete imasuka?" wouldn't be enough, if that's the case...?


----------



## sakurasaku

"tadaima" as a greeting ("I'm home") is the most common usage of the word.  However, it originally means "presently": "tada" ("just") + "ima" ("now") => "tadaima".  "tadaima" as a greeting is a shortened form of "tadaima kaerimashita" ("I have returned presently").  I believe lilhelper is using it to mean "now" (~"still"), which is not quite correct in this context.

At any rate, now we are going into "aisarete iru" which is the passive form and not really necessary to express "Do you still love me?"  It is possible to say "watashi wa anata ni mada aisarete imasuka?" ("Am I still being loved by you?") if you want to go that route, but no reason to complicate the matter, right?


----------



## lilhelper

Sokail said:


> er... Excuse my possible clumsiness, lilheper, but isn't "tadaima" used as a greeting by a person who has just returned home? A mere "mada watashi(/ore/boku)ga aisarete imasuka?" wouldn't be enough, if that's the case...?


Ah, thats the word I was looking for. 'Mada"

Yes, I wasnt sure of which word to use, so I said Tadaima. or just now. i knew it was not correct, but wanted to know. I didnt realize that there were already replies to this thread. I would have just read them..
haha.
Thank you.


----------



## Sokail

sakurasaku said:


> "tadaima" as a greeting ("I'm home") is the most common usage of the word.  However, it originally means "presently": "tada" ("just") + "ima" ("now") => "tadaima".  "tadaima" as a greeting is a shortened form of "tadaima kaerimashita" ("I have returned presently").  I believe lilhelper is using it to mean "now" (~"still"), which is not quite correct in this context.
> 
> At any rate, now we are going into "aisarete iru" which is the passive form and not really necessary to express "Do you still love me?"  It is possible to say "watashi wa anata ni mada aisarete imasuka?" ("Am I still being loved by you?") if you want to go that route, but no reason to complicate the matter, right?



Why? I like complicated issues... xD

Anyway, thank you for making things clear... (or maybe less complicated... ;P )


----------



## NonComposMentis

Flaminius said:


> If _aisuru_ sounds too solemn or formal, you can always resort to _suki_ as *uchi.m* has noted.  Just let me note that _Suki wa yo! _is ungrammatical.  One can reply _suki da_, _suki yo_, _suki da yo_, _suki da wa_, _suki da wa yo_, but not _*suki wa yo_.




Very interesting point. Can you give us some further insight about this, so that we might apply it more broadly? Could we assume that "suki wa" means "talking about the topic of love/like (in general)" and so does not match the emphatic particle "yo", while "suki da wa" (which sounds rather feminine, or effeminate, as the case may be, to my non-native ear) refers to the act of (the speaker) liking (someone/something)? So if "suki yo" is also correct, it implies the verb "da/desu"?


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, NonComposMentis.
Sentence particle "wa" can be precede by:
(1) dictionary form of a verb
    eg. あるわ
(2) TA-form (Past-tense form of a verb)
    eg. あったわ
(3) NA-adjective/noun + だ/です
    eg. すきだわ/これだわ
    NG  すきわ/これわ
(4) I-adjective
    eg. かわいいわ
whereas "yo" when used as a sentence particle can be precede by:
(1) dictionary form of a verb
    eg. あるよ
(2) TA-form
    eg. あったよ
(3) NA-adjective/noun (+ だ/です)
　　eg. すきですよ(polite)
        すきだよ(neutral or masculine)
        すきよ(feminine)
(4) I-adjective
    eg. かわいいよ
(5) other sentence particle
    eg. すきだわよ
This is not an exhaustive list, but the point is that わ must not be immediately preceded by Noun or NA-adjective.  わ always requires だ or です in between.

>Could we assume that "suki wa" means "talking about the topic of love/like (in general)" and so does not match the emphatic particle "yo"

The sentence particle わ is originally derived from the phrase partcle は, but nowadays they are regarded as two different parts of speech.  And the emphatic partcle よ can be inserted right after the phrase particle は as in the following sentence.
　eg. これはよ、たなかが　もってきたやつだぜ。
　　　(This, you know, is the one that Tanaka brought here.)


----------



## NonComposMentis

imchongjun said:


> (3) NA-adjective/noun (+ だ/です)
> eg. すきですよ(polite)
> すきだよ(neutral or masculine)
> すきよ(feminine)



Wow! Thanks for the explanation and the list. That really makes it clear. A follow-up question on the masculine/feminine speech: are both わ and よ as sentence particles regarded as basically feminine speech? A man (as in the example above) would be more likely to say "だよ" than "よ". However, this doesn't work for "だわ" does it. A man wouldn't say that, I don't think.



imchongjun said:


> The sentence particle わ is originally derived from the phrase partcle は, but nowadays they are regarded as two different parts of speech.  And the emphatic partcle よ can be inserted right after the phrase particle は as in the following sentence.
> eg. これはよ、たなかが　もってきたやつだぜ。
> (This, you know, is the one that Tanaka brought here.)



OK, I gotcha on the difference between は and わ, thanks. Would the above emphasis (これはよ) be like saying in English "_This_ is the one that..."? And where do you get "you know" from the above Japanese?

Would "だぜ" be considered rather masculine? Would it be too rough for polite speech, e.g., when talking to one's boss, or the company president?


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, NonComposMentis.
>are both わ and よ as sentence particles regarded as basically feminine speech?
わ is, yes, basically used by women. よ is used by both sexes, but as a native Japanese I would like to agree to your comment 
>A man (as in the example above) would be more likely to say "だよ" than "よ"
>Would the above emphasis (これはよ) be like saying in English "_This_ is the one that..."? 
Yes, your translation is better than mine.  (I just thought that somewhere in Jordan's textbook よ in this usage was translated into "you know", but I may be mistaken)
>Would "だぜ" be considered rather masculine? Would it be too rough for polite speech, e.g., when talking to one's boss, or the company president?
You are quite right.  If you want to put emphasis between phrases politely, you can say:
これはですね、たなかさんが　もってきたものですよ。
（やつ is also a rough language, so you had better refrain from using it in polite speech.)


----------



## NonComposMentis

imchongjun said:


> >Would the above emphasis (これはよ) be like saying in English "_This_ is the one that..."?
> Yes, your translation is better than mine.  (I just thought that somewhere in Jordan's textbook よ in this usage was translated into "you know", but I may be mistaken)



Hi *imchongjun*,

Thanks for the explanation. I think if the textbook translated it "you know" here, then what they are saying is that this is just a common interjection not used with any special meaning. Certainly, that is the way "you know" is used. You often hear it even when the listener obviously does _not _know. I wouldn't know much about Japanese textbooks, though, having never used one, so I am not familiar with the reference.


----------

